# My rat fell accudently from 4 ft . From my shoulder pls help



## kanhakhamesra (Nov 18, 2021)

My rat JERRY . I was playing with him . He fell from my shoulder . 4 ft around . And he is now having something on his front left hand . He cant move his left hand . Maybe elbow problem ... 
Pllssss anyone suggest me anything or tell me how do I help him . And will he get improved plsss anyone help


----------



## Thai Tea Boba (May 15, 2021)

Get him to the vet ASAP! He definitely broke something or worse. It will not get better if you leave it alone, it needs to be treated and he needs a vet to make sure he doesn't have any kind of paralyzation problems or head or spine injuries. Pleaseee please please get him to the vet. In the meantime, keep him in a smaller cage if yours is tall and get him to the vet within the next two days.


----------



## kanhakhamesra (Nov 18, 2021)

Thai Tea Boba said:


> Get him to the vet ASAP! He definitely broke something or worse. It will not get better if you leave it alone, it needs to be treated and he needs a vet to make sure he doesn't have any kind of paralyzation problems or head or spine injuries. Pleaseee please please get him to the vet. In the meantime, keep him in a smaller cage if yours is tall and get him to the vet within the next two days.


He is like all ok but his front left hand is kinda. Paralyzed or he cant move it . Maybe he get hurt and when he fell . He squeaked a lot . I am very depressed . I'll take him to vet. Thanks a lot bro for ur consultation . I'll show this to my parents


----------



## kanhakhamesra (Nov 18, 2021)

kanhakhamesra said:


> He is like all ok but his front left hand is kinda. Paralyzed or he cant move it . Maybe he get hurt and when he fell . He squeaked a lot . I am very depressed . I'll take him to vet. Thanks a lot bro for ur consultation . I'll show this to my parents


He cant put any load on his hand
. He can run but only with 3 legs . His 1 hand is he cant move no load h me can take . Can he get a surgery. . 

I mean can anyone do surgery of him of his plaster or anything?


----------



## kanhakhamesra (Nov 18, 2021)

kanhakhamesra said:


> He cant put any load on his hand
> . He can run but only with 3 legs . His 1 hand is he cant move no load h me can take . Can he get a surgery. .
> 
> I mean can anyone do surgery of him of his plaster or anything?


Like on our fracture


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

If you haven’t already, wrap him in something warm. He’s probably in shock at falling. I would definitely suggest going to the vet.


----------

